# Army for Japan...



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 31, 2011)

Just an FYI...you can help out Japan by buying one of these t-shirts:



Army for Japan T-Shirt by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr

http://tsawardrobe.tumblr.com/

You can order them here - they're $20 bucks.

http://www.merchline.com/thesalvationarmy/categorydisplay.4972.c.htm


----------



## granfire (Apr 1, 2011)

Would you look at that!
What a stud muffin!












Awesome looking shirt!


----------



## granfire (Apr 1, 2011)

now, wait? did you photoshop that T on you? 
Or do you sit on the source?


----------



## billc (Apr 1, 2011)

Bill Mattocks, wouldn't it just be easier to send the 20 bucks to a relief agency, or an actual person in Japan and cut out the middle man.  Nice thought, and though it is the thought that counts, the 20 bucks could go directly to Japan.  Thanks Bill Mattocks.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 1, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Bill Mattocks, wouldn't it just be easier to send the 20 bucks to a relief agency, or an actual person in Japan and cut out the middle man.  Nice thought, and though it is the thought that counts, the 20 bucks could go directly to Japan.  Thanks Bill Mattocks.


Then you wouldn't get the T-shirt.
Sean


----------



## granfire (Apr 1, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Then you wouldn't get the T-shirt.
> Sean



And you wouldn't be reminding others about donating


----------



## scottie (Apr 2, 2011)

Bill I like the Mizugami on your gi. I'd like to see a better picture of it and hear why it was changed. I am not asking to question anyone. I have just never seen that one and it sparked my interest.


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice Bill! Gotta get me one of those.


----------



## Carol (Apr 2, 2011)

granfire said:


> And you wouldn't be reminding others about donating



Or promoting the religion.


----------



## granfire (Apr 2, 2011)

Carol said:


> Or promoting the religion.



LOL, it's the army... they get to promote the message.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 2, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Bill Mattocks, wouldn't it just be easier to send the 20 bucks to a relief agency, or an actual person in Japan and cut out the middle man.  Nice thought, and though it is the thought that counts, the 20 bucks could go directly to Japan.  Thanks Bill Mattocks.



We did both. I just didn't take a photo of the check.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 2, 2011)

scottie said:


> Bill I like the Mizugami on your gi. I'd like to see a better picture of it and hear why it was changed. I am not asking to question anyone. I have just never seen that one and it sparked my interest.



I was asked the same question today at the seminar I attended. I am told the fourth star is for Shimabuku Soke and I believe it may have been placed there by the UIKA, which my dojo is affiliated with.

Ultimately I am afraid I don't know, it's the patch I bought at my dojo. Most of the veteran students and instructors have the older style patch with three stars.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Apr 3, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Just an FYI...you can help out Japan by buying one of these t-shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I used to love wearing my gi in the house, but my Mum starting objecting when I got into middle school. She got me some cool He-Man pjs instead.


----------



## scottie (Apr 3, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I was asked the same question today at the seminar I attended. I am told the fourth star is for Shimabuku Soke and I believe it may have been placed there by the UIKA, which my dojo is affiliated with.
> 
> Ultimately I am afraid I don't know, it's the patch I bought at my dojo. Most of the veteran students and instructors have the older style patch with three stars.




It was added in 2002 by Master Mitchum to represent Master Shimabuku. you ware correct. I like it. I want one. thanks.
Scottie.


----------

